# My gold will not drop



## Donp789 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm new to gold refining from computers. I removed gold by soaking in meriatic acid and hydrogen peroxide. Filtered it all out. Took the gold foils and liquified them using meriatic acid and bleach. Added Sodium Meta Bisulphite, it fizzed and bubbled, I kept adding till it stopped. Let sit over night and now my solution is still yellow, with tons of Sodium Meta Bisulphite sitting on the bottom. It never turned black or brown like everything I see. What did I do wrong and can I still save my gold?? I had about 6 grams of foils in it.


----------



## Geo (Dec 13, 2015)

Did you test the solution with stannous chloride? Is there a dark layer mixed with the white crystals? Did you heat the solution to near boiling and wait for it to cool before adding the SMB. Are you sure you are using SMB? If you are using stump remover, what brand are you using?


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 13, 2015)

Your gold didn't "drop" because you can't reduce gold from solution when chlorine gas is still dissolved in it. 

If you used that much SMB then you created an awful lot of sulfur dioxide gas. I hope you did this outside, and I hope you didn't breath any of this. It will make sulfuric acid in your lungs. 

Assuming you had gold there to begin with it is still there, but it will be harder to get now. Stick a piece of copper buss bar in the beaker and put it some place safe. Then start reading.

Download a free copy of Hoke's book. You can find the link in the library section. Forget everything you have seen on YouTube, it will only get you hurt. 

Welcome to the forum. It is the ONLY place like it. Here you will learn to get that gold out. Not only the correct way but the safe way.

Good luck, happy reading, and be safe!

Ben


----------



## Donp789 (Dec 13, 2015)

im not sure what i did, but i cant get my stannous chloride to mix either. i used muriatic acid and tin metal, but the tin metal will not dissolve. i did not bring to near boil. i used Sodium Bisulfate purchased from united nuclear. i could not find stump out by bonide as from what i read thats the only brand that works.. 

i did this in my garage door outside, with a respirator with a p100 filter, but i could still smell this reaction. more so when i was mixing the bleach and muriatic acid. when adding the SMB i was wearing the mask as well. that was a lesson learned as i was coughing alot and today (the day after) i have a little pain in my rib area. the book mentioned will give better steps im assuming? i just hope i can save all my gold some how. and yes your right,i followed some youtube videos and some other websites, never once did they mention about getting the chlorine gas out. i will drop the copper in tomorrow and hop i get some gold back.. any ideas on my stannous chloride problem?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 13, 2015)

Donp789 said:


> im not sure what i did, but i cant get my stannous chloride to mix either. i used muriatic acid and tin metal, but the tin metal will not dissolve. i did not bring to near boil. i used Sodium Bisulfate purchased from united nuclear. i could not find stump out by bonide as from what i read thats the only brand that works..
> 
> i did this in my garage door outside, with a respirator with a p100 filter, but i could still smell this reaction. more so when i was mixing the bleach and muriatic acid. when adding the SMB i was wearing the mask as well. that was a lesson learned as i was coughing alot and today (the day after) i have a little pain in my rib area. the book mentioned will give better steps im assuming? i just hope i can save all my gold some how. and yes your right,i followed some youtube videos and some other websites, never once did they mention about getting the chlorine gas out. i will drop the copper in tomorrow and hop i get some gold back.. any ideas on my stannous chloride problem?



Red highlite is your problem. use Sulphite not Sulphate.


----------



## Geo (Dec 13, 2015)

Sodium bisulfate will not precipitate gold. Be sure of the spelling, sodium bisulfite. There is no need to heat HCl and tin metal to get a reaction. It will react at room temps. Be sure of your metal. Buy some from Ebay using paypal or Amazon. Almost all lead-free solder will have tin in the formula. Hoke's book will not mention using bleach at all. The sodium hypochlorite in the bleach is decomposed into sodium chloride and chlorine gas, The chlorine gas is what dissolves the gold. Chlorine gas is very corrosive and can be deadly in higher doses. As you heal and the inflammation in your lungs decrease, you may even cough up small flecks of blood. Take all of this as a warning not to breath chlorine gas. You should study on every process you intend on trying. Refining is easy to say and can be hard and dangerous to do. Anything that dissolves gold can not be good for the human body.


----------



## Donp789 (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow.. i just checked the article i followed to do this, and it says "4. Stumpout by Bonide. or Sodium bisulfate ". i guess im a prime example of a victim of following instructions from someone who dont know what they are talking about. i read the msds for stump out by bonide and the active ingredient is sodium metabisulfite. that is what they show using in the instructions. i cant believe i listened to that website. would i be able to filter out the settled granuals of sodium bisulfate and add the sodium bisulfite safely? 

any guess on what maybe wrong with my stannous chloride? i mixed 30ml of muriatic acid and 1 gram of tin metal shot from united nuclear. it will not dissolve at all nor does my solution turn yellow as i read in the other website said it would.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
Take a deep cleansing breadth and relax... Hopefully no permanent damage to your lungs...
Take a year or so to learn the right way to do things as well as what can, will happen, why and what to do.
Lightly cover your container and put it in a safe place with plenty of outside air... Like hide it behind the garage with stuff in front to cover it up so no one finds it....Lable it with what's inside.
Nothing is lost but you need to learn how to get it back as well as what to do with the spent solution.
Along the way you will also learn how to make your test solution.


As long as you have patience and learn.

B.S.


----------



## Geo (Dec 14, 2015)

How to make SnCl2 using solder.

https://youtu.be/659G75Kc3F0

http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=%22sodium+metabisulfite%22

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-oz-Tin-II-Chloride-Stannous-Chloride-Tin-Salt-White-Crystalline-Solid-/131535533891?hash=item1ea020f743:g:lKcAAOSwNSxVfIiE


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 14, 2015)

Just read quickly over this website you got your recipes from. There are more typos like hypochlorate instead of hypochlorite. His button is bad - no pipe, no shining surface (maybe he did even clean it in acid, who knows), which also would be an explanation, why his yields are somewhat high at first glance, - he is weighing a significant amount of basemetal in his gold.

It is shame for all that work he has done writing this down. If he is a member ("I was taught by the method of Crap in Crap out." might be a sign he is), then he should ask for help to find and erase the mistakes.


----------



## randydnesselrotte1 (Jun 21, 2021)

UncleBenBen said:


> Your gold didn't "drop" because you can't reduce gold from solution when chlorine gas is still dissolved in it.
> 
> If you used that much SMB then you created an awful lot of sulfur dioxide gas. I hope you did this outside, and I hope you didn't breath any of this. It will make sulfuric acid in your lungs.
> 
> ...



can you post a link to this please


----------



## galenrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Hokes’ book “Refining Precious Metal Wastes” may have been in The Library when UncleBenBen made his post in 2015. It can now be found in the section on “Books and Other Information”. It can also be found in FrugalRefiners signature line.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 21, 2021)

As galenrog said, it's in my signature line below.

Dave


----------



## randydnesselrotte1 (Aug 23, 2021)

ty,..... does anyone know how to make nitric acid usin the muriatic/and sodium nitrate without distilling it and how do i remove the copper from my gold using said acid,... im new but am learning i have the muriatic/lye down fair but now i cant sell none because the copper


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 23, 2021)

Randy.
This quote


> am learning i have the muriatic/lye down fair


Shows you will have to study a lot more.
Lye is only used to convert AgCl to AgO.
Muriatic/nitrate is refered to as Poormans AR, and function as AR.
It can not be distilled to nitric as far as I know.
That is Sulfuric and Nitrates.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> Randy.
> This quote
> 
> 
> ...




https://youtu.be/2yE7v4wkuZU

Hcl, Nitrate salt, & copper


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm in a place that do not favor watching videos.
So what you say is that AR can be distilled 
to pure Nitric?
I had the impression that one used Sulfuric and nitrate salt to make nitric.
Thanks for the info ;-)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> I'm in a place that do not favor watching videos.
> So what you say is that AR can be distilled
> to pure Nitric?
> I had the impression that one used Sulfuric and nitrate salt to make nitric.
> Thanks for the info ;-)



I was going to post the video description they have, but we don't want to go against the whole copyright issues.... 

So in my own words it's fairly simple. It's just like Butchers "2 birds and one stone" thread.

With this they are generating nitrogen dioxide and forcing it through water. By putting pieces of copper in a small beaker. That small beaker is placed in a larger beaker that has water in it. Nitrates and hcl are added with the copper. 

Another beaker larger than the smallest, but smaller than the one holding water. Is flipped upside down and put over the the one holding the reaction. Forcing the gasses to go through the water. It will most likely be contaminated and will be a weak acid.

From what I remember h202 will do better than the water. And Sulfuric does better than hcl. If you can bubble the gasses through a hose into a chilled container holding the water or h202, even better..Butcher might have revised his setup since last I read it.

Andrew


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks a lot Andrew.
Even though I did not ask for details 

Would it not be better to thermally decompose 
the nitrate directly?

I still prefer the the Sulfuric route, since it produces 
a usable concentration.
Or like me, buy it if you can


----------



## acpeacemaker (Aug 23, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> Would it not be better to thermally decompose
> the nitrate directly?



You're welcome lol. I figured since you couldn't see the video I'd try to explain what it was...

To be honest I don't know about better.
But I know you can, and it can also form a hard mass if not done correctly or timely. Someone else might be able to answer that better. 

And absolutely agree on the h2s04. Like you I'd rather buy it as well.


----------



## randydnesselrotte1 (Sep 4, 2021)

so when cleaning the gold dirt with clean muriatic acid which is the gold and which is the other metals,,. i added fresh muriatic started turning dark with a light colored sedement in bottom this is muriatic/nitric dropped with lye and cleaned with fresh muriatic


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 4, 2021)

Do not double post.
It is against forum rules.

But as Galenrog said in your other post, 
why do you try to precipitate gold with NaOH?

Read Hokes book and study the forum.

It seems you have no idea what or why 
you are doing the things you do.
It is a sure path to injure yourself or others, please stop.


----------



## randydnesselrotte1 (Sep 5, 2021)

and as i said git off my nuts
https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=6350


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 5, 2021)

randydnesselrotte1 said:


> and as i said git off my nuts
> https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=6350



Bye bro


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 5, 2021)

Foul language, not listening (not against rules though) and attacking other members. Let's see if his tone have changed in a week.

Harold would have kicked him out a lot earlier. Sorry, I've been busy with work.

Göran


----------

